# Did Beethoven Quote Haydn in his First Symphony?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I forget which Haydn symphony it is, but the intro to Beethoven's first sounds a lot like a section of one of Hadyns.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I forget which Haydn symphony it is, but the intro to Beethoven's first sounds a lot like a section of one of Hadyns.


 Well, there are 104-108 of them so chances are good and it would be just like Beethoven to hope no one noticed.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Well, there are 104-108 of them so chances are good and it would be just like Beethoven to hope no one noticed.


lol. hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Found the Haydn symphony. It's right after a few measures of the beginning:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


>


Thanks.


----------

